# Rom 1:18-32: Paul and Homosexuality



## NeedNotFret (Dec 29, 2008)

I’ve just posted an article called, "Examining Romans 1:18-32: Paul's View of Homosexuality."

Outline of Paper:

Overview of Romans 1:18-23 
Relevance of 1:18-32 in Romans 
Relevance of vv. 18-23 to vv. 24-32 
A Closer Look at Romans 1:18-23 
The Progression of Evil in Rom 1:18-23 and vv. 26-27 
Radical Voices on Romans 1:24-27 
A Closer Look at Romans 1:24-27 
Focus on "Against Nature" and "Natural Use" 
Homosexuality as an Illustration 
Conclusion 
Endnotes
Original Outline of Thesis Chapter
Sermon Outline of Romans 1:24-27
Resources for Practical Details on Romans 1:24-32
"The following paper is a modified version of chapter two in my M.A. thesis, 'Paul's View of Male Homosexuality: An Exegetical Study.' I have shortened and simplified it to make the data more accessible (like deleting much of the overly technical details and transliterating the remaining Greek). While my writing has improved since I originally wrote my thesis, I have left my wording the same except for a few minor changes. I wrote my thesis before Robert Gagnon published his important work, _The Bible and Homosexual Practice: Texts and Hermeneutics_. My paper, however, can aid the average reader wanting more insight into the Romans 1 text. May it bring much glory to Christ."

See full article here: Need Not Fret - EXAMINING ROMANS 1:18-32--Paul's View of Homosexuality


----------



## Matthew1034 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have this bookmarked for future reference, but am now curious why you used "moo" as a tag??


----------



## NeedNotFret (Dec 29, 2008)

Matthew,
The reason I used Moo as a tag is because I quote his Roman's commentary a lot, at least, in the original thesis. (And, he was one of my readers.)


----------

